# How to play .m3u files on Mac OSX?



## sushikid (Jun 30, 2006)

Dear all,
I've been desperately trying to find a way to play .m3u files on my MacOSX system. Does anyone here know how to make it work?or where can I find a player like VP6 or Winamp for MacOSX to play this .m3u file?Please kindly help me, many thanks in advance!


----------



## Damrod (Jun 30, 2006)

m3u-files are no music files, those are playlist files. The contain references to the actual songs. You can not do anything with the m3u file itself unless you have not all the files it references to.

If you drag the m3u into iTunes for example, it will copy all the files of the playlist into your library (if it's configured that way).

Hope that clears it up a bit


----------



## sushikid (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks for the reply and your help. actually it's a streaming media link. I tried to played the streaming video by clicking on the link provided on the website and it said that the file is in .m3u format. Do you know how to play the streaming video that has .m3u format on Mac OSX?Anyone here can enlighten my day?thank you so much and have a nice day!


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 2, 2006)

m3u files can also contain references to streams. You could just open it in a text editor and probably get the URLs from it.

Or you could try VLC. It opens m3u files and also can play most streaming media, so there's a good chance it'll work.  If it's WMV3-based media, though, you'd better copy the URLs from a text editor and load them manually in QuickTime (with Flip4Mac's WMV Player plugin installed).


----------



## adambyte (Jul 3, 2006)

.m3u files are MP3 audio streams. THey can be listend to just fine using iTunes. If, for some reason, when you double-click it, it doesn't use iTunes to open it, just drag teh .m3u file on top of the iTunes icon to open it.


----------

